# Good day!



## steffish (Aug 2, 2011)

Left the dock Saturday around 7:30am. Hit the pass and the Gulf was flat! Stopped for some bait in about 45ft of water, loaded up quick and headed offshore. Hit both the bridge rubble and the Knicklebine....nothing! Decided to hit the edge. We got there around 11, boats were everywhere and the bite was on. Caught 4 nice AJ's in the 25 to 30lb range, 4 mingos, and one big almaco Jack about 40lbs. If you want AJ's hit the edge!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal! Got any pics??


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

how far exacly is the edge??


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Gee this report sounds familiar. Here is a photo.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

We shared the cleaning table at the doc. Very nice to meet yall! Thats a nice mess of fish and a stud Almaco! Congrats to the young lady


----------



## nfo2na (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice! Looks like I went to the wrong edge! Did they hit hard tails or some other bait?

Semper Fi.

Junior


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

NOsaints said:


> how far exacly is the edge??


 About 25-28nm.


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Whats the small fish on the upper right?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice catch. Upper right looks like a Porgy.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

The fish on the upper right is indeed a porgy, but what kind of porgy I am unsure. It is not the common red porgy. The fish on the upper left is a Spanish. It sure looks small in the photo, but not so small in my refrigerator. 

Somebody asked about bait. A potpourri, but more pin fish than anything else (from the Gulf), and no hard tails.


----------



## nfo2na (Aug 4, 2009)

Whitebone Porgy (aka Silver Snapper), perhaps? Looks like the two guys in the pic.

http://www.allfishingbuy.com/Fish-Species/Whitebone-Porgy.htm

Semper Fi.

Junior


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks like the jolthead porgy on Google images.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

It is a whitebone porgy. Good going.

Tell me, does your beer taste a little fishy sometimes?


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

nfo2na said:


> Whitebone Porgy (aka Silver Snapper), perhaps? Looks like the two guys in the pic.
> 
> 
> Semper Fi.
> ...


Except for the Bluemoon beer, I had an icebox that looked almost the exact same earlier this year. About 30 beeliners and 2 porgys. They were the first two I had ever caught and I was pleasantly suprised at how good the meat was. It was ever better than the beeliner, which is one of my favorite gulf fish.


----------



## nfo2na (Aug 4, 2009)

Nitzey said:


> It is a whitebone porgy. Good going.
> 
> Tell me, does your beer taste a little fishy sometimes?



Ya' know, I never seem to notice.  Tight lines.

Semper Fi

Junior


----------

